# Google Trends to Improve SEO?



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone seen or played with Google Trends yet? I found a good article about using Google Trends to improve your site's SEO.

The author makes a compelling case that you can use it to find out what your customers search for in Google and if you know the keywords they're using to search, you can add that into your SEO strategy.

It's a fairly new tool, I'm still learning how to use it but the possibilities look interesting. Check out the article if you get a chance.


----------

